# Crimson Trace grips on P89?



## AhSpray (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a newbie to this board. I just received some Crimson Trace laser grips for my P89 for Christmas.

Have any of you used them? I installed them on the frame and they seem to be fairly accurate out of the box. Any tips on dialing them in at the range?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------

